# Agile Intrepid Fall 2008 run: Colour ideas?



## darren (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, maybe this is a little premature, but assuming you guys who didn't get in on the first round of Intrepids are still itching for an affordable 8, what might you want to see in terms of colours for the next round?

*White Oxide:*






*Black Frost:*





*Ocean Burst:*





*Lizard Burst:*





*Blood Burst:*





*Grape Frost:*





*Ghost Burst:*





Fretboard woods are just for show at this point... i picked maple or ebony based on what i thought looked good with each colour.

Any other suggestions?

Pick your faves, and we can maybe use this to help guide Kurt on the next round.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 3, 2008)

*GHOST BURST*
White oxide is also very nice


----------



## raisingfear101 (Sep 3, 2008)

i like the purple and blue the best, but i still like the first run of the pros better. im soooooooo pissed i missed out on that.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 3, 2008)

As much as I like colored burst, some people like plain colors to, 

I like the blood burst and the ocean burst, but a nice plain dark reed and dark green with a little seethrough is never wrong.


----------



## Zacplays (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont care the colour. I just want mass quantities. Still kicking myself in the ass for missing the first run -_-


----------



## Cameron (Sep 3, 2008)

Zacplays said:


> I dont care the colour. I just want mass quantities. Still kicking myself in the ass for missing the first run -_-











<3


----------



## Ishan (Sep 3, 2008)

Blood Burst is sexy! That Ocean Burst one needs an ebony board too!


----------



## Variant (Sep 3, 2008)

Make the white one, with a 770 mm (+3 fret) scale and I put in my order.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 3, 2008)

You'll have to go custom for that


----------



## NDG (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the black frost and the blood burst. 

Suggestion: Natural Bubinga maybe? Looks nice on the HXB bass (imo of course).

Edit: I'm almost completely unsure of the feasibility of it.


----------



## st2012 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd be all over a ghost burst but honestly my heart belongs to the natural finish on the ones that have been built already


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 3, 2008)

Those look great! I'd love to see a blood burst. 

Edit: I see passives. Is this for the standard, the pro, or both?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 3, 2008)

BLOOD BURST AND LIZARD BURST ARE THE SHIZ!!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn, those are ALL hot... and much better than the initial finishes (one of which is on its way to me).

Sometimes I don't like you Darren


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 3, 2008)

Ocean and Grape OMG. 

Blood burst is sweet too.  Though I didnt vote for it


----------



## technomancer (Sep 3, 2008)

And might I add for the record Pro + passive pup = EPIC WIN!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 3, 2008)

technomancer said:


> And might I add for the record Pro + passive pup = EPIC WIN!



I'd hit it.


----------



## Demeyes (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like the White one and the Blood burst. I'm not overly gone on some of the others. I have to say though, I really like the Pro finish that was done already, I hope they keep that for the next round too.


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 3, 2008)

Grape


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 3, 2008)

ghost burst and blood burst are pretty sweet imo.

I really like the bloodburst.


----------



## techjsteele (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to go with the Ghost Burst finish and White Oxide finish as my favorites. I'd have to risk certain death from the wife if Kurt made either of those models available in a Standard or Pro model.


----------



## eegor (Sep 3, 2008)

^What that guy said.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 3, 2008)

Ocean Burst


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ocean Burst FTW! Blood burst is my second choice, maybe if it was just a tad darker I'd like it a bit more...


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 3, 2008)

Man I can't decide, I love all the colors, I can't decide between Blood Burst or Ocean Burst as my fav


----------



## Edroz (Sep 3, 2008)

Grape frost for me! 

Lizard burst comes in a close second though. 

i dig all of them, except the white ones.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 3, 2008)

The Oceanburst and Lizardburst are just begging for ebony boards. They would look KILLER on those 8's! Wow.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 3, 2008)

Edroz said:


> Grape frost for me!
> 
> Lizard burst comes in a close second though.
> 
> i dig all of them, except the white ones.



Who would have guessed 


I would be double stoked if these came out as sevens sometime......

*cough cough*


----------



## COBHC (Sep 3, 2008)

i dont even need an 8 but if they make em in blood , lizard or ocean burst id have to buy atleast 1 maybe 2 of em.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 3, 2008)

I've made a custom wallpaper for my cell phone out of the blood burst mockup.  I've got to say, though, that ocean burst looks nicer every time I look at it.


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 4, 2008)

technomancer said:


> And might I add for the record Pro + passive pup = EPIC WIN!



+ abillion, i want a pro model with a passive pickup so i can through a m8 in it!!


----------



## elrrek (Sep 4, 2008)

Ocean Burst is very nice.

I could make suggestions, but that would just add to the confusion so .... if the green on the Lizard Burst was darker that would be great and if the Ghost Burst came with a maple finger board that would also cause me problems if I had to choose.

If these become available, I'm going to be in trouble


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 4, 2008)

White Oxide
Lizard Burst
Blood Burst 
Ghost Burst


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the raw aesthetic of the Intrepid, a look that is emphasized by a visible wood grain on a very wide body with that little horn on the back. Putting a solid finish on it would make it look like an Ibanez or LTD, which is a turnoff for me. The grape is nice, but I do prefer the mockups with wood grain. Ocean burst is first for me, and then a tie between blood burst and lizard.


----------



## plyta (Sep 4, 2008)

I voted for:
Ocean Burst
Lizard Burst
Blood Burst


----------



## TimSE (Sep 4, 2008)

holy shit Blood burst and Ghost Burst are amazing


----------



## Ze Kink (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh fuck, I might have to get one if Ghost Burst becomes available!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 4, 2008)

if someone was to mention quilted maple tops would ppl listen?
maybe do another set of pros and standards and have the pros maple topped with quilted maple like the interceptor pros were
just an idea


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 4, 2008)

if the Ocean burst becomes a reality I might have to go even further into debt =/


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 4, 2008)

I actually like all of them, with the exception of the Ghost Burst. Too much like silver burst for me, which I hate


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 4, 2008)

Ocean burst!!! I fucking love blue guitars with maple necks


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 4, 2008)

All of the color options look good but my vote goes for the lizard burst! Thats the one I would choose if I were buying one.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 4, 2008)

i loved them all, except the ocean burst. it´s nice, but i would have loved it more if it was turquoise in the middle.

the bloodburst and lizard burst are my favourites


----------



## Used666 (Sep 4, 2008)

Really like them all except black and grape frost.


----------



## buffa d (Sep 4, 2008)

White Oxide FTW!

They should make a white 7 string as well.
I'd buy one in a heart beat.


----------



## Niels (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd buy the Blood Burst instantly, pure guitar sex.
Lizard Burst would be my second option if it had an ebony board.


----------



## Groff (Sep 4, 2008)

Blood burst FTMFW!! 

The blue one would be nice if it was a tad darker.


----------



## darren (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm really surprised Blood Burst is so popular! Ghost Burst took an early lead, but it's obviously been surpassed. Would you guys prefer to see Blood Burst as a transparent burst, or an opaque red burst along the lines of the EBMM/JP "Pearl Redburst" finish?

I should do some more solid finish options.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 4, 2008)

i want one in all natural like i saw in the other thread, that one was sick, but i'd still take mine with an ebony board



darren said:


> I'm really surprised Blood Burst is so popular! Ghost Burst took an early lead, but it's obviously been surpassed. Would you guys prefer to see Blood Burst as a transparent burst, or an opaque red burst along the lines of the EBMM/JP "Pearl Redburst" finish?
> 
> I should do some more solid finish options.



i'd say transparent, i like to see that wood grain


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 4, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm really surprised Blood Burst is so popular! Ghost Burst took an early lead, but it's obviously been surpassed. Would you guys prefer to see Blood Burst as a transparent burst, or an opaque red burst along the lines of the EBMM/JP "Pearl Redburst" finish?
> 
> I should do some more solid finish options.



I think it would look a lot better as an opaque finish.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the lizzard, it reminds me of Dave Wiener's guitar he used for the cleans on STSA.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 4, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm really surprised Blood Burst is so popular! Ghost Burst took an early lead, but it's obviously been surpassed. Would you guys prefer to see Blood Burst as a transparent burst, or an opaque red burst along the lines of the EBMM/JP "Pearl Redburst" finish?
> 
> I should do some more solid finish options.



It depends on what's behind it. In the mockup it looks fantastic as a transparent burst, but if this is going to be on the neck-thru model, an opaque finish might work better... unless, of course, there's a veneer on the top. If that old violin red finish is any indication of what a trans blood burst would look like, I think that would be the way to go.


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 4, 2008)

As I am keen on blue I voted for Oceanburst. That bloodburst would be good as an opaque redburst. 

Silverburst is also nice.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 4, 2008)

COBHC said:


> i dont even need an 8 but if they make em in blood , lizard or ocean burst id have to buy atleast 1 maybe 2 of em.



thats exactly how I feel about it lol, I am not an "Uber Metal" player but they would be so beautiful that I'd get 1 or 2 (lol) and mess with alt tunings, like try variations on paul gilberts EEEADE and make it like BEEADGE and make the E right next to low b an octave higher than the next string over. CRAZY ARPEGGIOS!! lol


----------



## Niels (Sep 4, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm really surprised Blood Burst is so popular! Ghost Burst took an early lead, but it's obviously been surpassed. Would you guys prefer to see Blood Burst as a transparent burst, or an opaque red burst along the lines of the EBMM/JP "Pearl Redburst" finish?
> 
> I should do some more solid finish options.



I'd say transparent with perhaps a flame maple top?
I think that would look awesome...


----------



## Zoltta (Sep 4, 2008)

ALL OF THEM, except for the top 2 are fucking amazing


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 4, 2008)

blood!


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 4, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm really surprised Blood Burst is so popular! Ghost Burst took an early lead, but it's obviously been surpassed. Would you guys prefer to see Blood Burst as a transparent burst, or an opaque red burst along the lines of the EBMM/JP "Pearl Redburst" finish?
> 
> I should do some more solid finish options.



Don't forget Ocean Burst! It's in second and imo is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>all the other finishes. As for the bloodburst thing, I'd say transparent.


----------



## Trespass (Sep 4, 2008)

Transparent Bloodburst, regardless of neckthrough or not.

Voted for Ocean and Bloodburst


----------



## olicbr (Sep 5, 2008)

lizzard burst rules !!!! awesome color !


----------



## Ishan (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll add my girlfriend like blood, ghost, and ocean with an ebony board  just like myself, isn't that cute?


----------



## Randomist (Sep 5, 2008)

i voted for white oxide, but my vote would change if the bloodburst started with a deeper red, more like its headstock.

don't suppose a fluro green option with ebony would be popular enough to be viable??? no? crap ¬_¬


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 5, 2008)

no matter which color choises get decided, i´d say keep a "neutral" version available, so the more picky people can be pleased as well 

i´d love me a lizard burst or blood burst one... love that maple fretboard action, too, especially considering the super-sexy ones that Agiles seem to have, with the nice grain in it. and the lack of inlays make them look awesome as well!

dammit, i want one!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 5, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i loved them all, except the ocean burst. it´s nice, but i would have loved it more if it was turquoise in the middle.



YES! Turquoise or even green in the center, out to dark blue on the edges, a real Caribbean sea look! 




darren said:


> I'm really surprised Blood Burst is so popular! Ghost Burst took an early lead, but it's obviously been surpassed. Would you guys prefer to see Blood Burst as a transparent burst, or an opaque red burst along the lines of the EBMM/JP "Pearl Redburst" finish?



Transparent. Absolutely transparent.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 5, 2008)

Blood Burst MUST be transparent, you should consider Ocean Burst with an ebony board too


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lizard Burst got my vote. Blood burst came in close second. Looks like the Lizard burst isn't going to happen though


----------



## Wound (Sep 5, 2008)

voted Blood Burst and Black Frost...tho I wouldn´t mind the Black frost to have more black in it...sort of like an inverted Ghost frost


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just curious, Darren, do you think you could do a mockup of the ocean burst with an ebony fretboard? If I ever get my photoshop running I could do it, but I think I need new software that's compatible with my operating system....


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 5, 2008)

Since everyone's talking about the ocean burst with an ebony board, I half-assedly frankensteined the fretboard from another mockup onto the ocean burst.







I think it looks pretty slick!


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 5, 2008)

haha....you accidentally spilled some blood on the bottom of the guitar.....

Looks cool though. Nice Job.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 5, 2008)

Oops! I told you I half-assed it. I took all of a minute or two to edit it. 

I fixed it. And just for shits and giggles:


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 5, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Since everyone's talking about the ocean burst with an ebony board, I half-assedly frankensteined the fretboard from another mockup onto the ocean burst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That definitely looks much better.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 5, 2008)

That's pretty much what I had in mind. If those are done some day I'll certainly get one


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 5, 2008)

*Ohshun berrst!* The neck-through might not look so sexy with a transparent finish. Perhaps a figured ash top would remedy that.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 5, 2008)

It would be awesome to see 3 types of models. 

Standard, Pro, and Custom. 

The Custom model should have stuff such as a flamed maple top/matching headstock, possibly some other slightly more exotic woods, some Really nice bursts and stains, more electronics, Contoured heel/cutaway(back) for upper fret access, and maybe a name brand passive pickup. 





Finishes like this! ^ 
Slightly exotic woods I would recommend:
Figured Walnut, padauk, Bubinga, Burl etc.


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ocean Burst + ebony board + 2 pickups would be win.....






Hmmm....the decision between an agile 8 or some BKP's could be upon me in a month or two.

And to whoever said figured ash:
Official Taylor Guitars Website - Taylor Electric Guitars | Taylor SolidBody Electric Guitar, Taylor T5 Electric Guitar
First time I'd ever seen it was on that guitar...and all I have to say is mmm.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Blood burst for sure. I'll take that in ebony or maple fretboard.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 7, 2008)

from wat the votes look like so far
Pro and Standard in both Blood Burst and Ocean Burst
And Maybe a 2 pickup version of either the pro or standard (or the custom version mentioned above ^^^) in Ghost Burst, or various different wood stains/ bursts/ natural finishes etc? 

?

EDIT:
also the Natural version of the Pro should still be done. looks killer


----------



## Bobo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Blood Burst is sexy! That Ocean Burst one needs an ebony board too!



Both those colors work for me, but I think ebony board on both. 

I think this dudes 8 with an ebony board would rule the day http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1203420-post42.html


----------



## st2012 (Sep 7, 2008)

TimSE said:


> also the Natural version of the Pro should still be done. looks killer



 I still like the natural pro better than anything else.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 8, 2008)

Am I the only one who loves the maple neck on the ocean burst? I always wanted a blue guitar with maple board...


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^ I've always wanted that ESP lol


----------



## darren (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's another idea i had...

On maple-fretboard Standard models, leave the headstock plain maple. 

On all other models, match the headstock to the body.

It looks like the first run of Standards have black headstocks... it was my intention that they should have a burst that matches the body.


----------



## Splees (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the idea of natural maple headstocks for the maple neckversion.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmm. Not a bad idea. It works well on all kinds of other guitars. That might actually work a bit better since it would look like a colored body with a maple neck rather than a colored guitar with a maple fretboard in the middle of it, if that makes any sense. Maybe it's because most of these finishes are overall dark in color, but even on the ones I like, the maple board looks a little out of place somehow, and this may remedy that.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 8, 2008)

darren said:


> Here's another idea i had...
> 
> On maple-fretboard Standard models, leave the headstock plain maple.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I've always hated that. It's the one thing I don't like about my Strat and my Tele. Matching headstocks always looked much better to me 

That Blue Burst comes out with a maple board, matching headstock, and neck pup and I might have to pick up a second one of these  Hell I might even pick one up with an ebony board.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 8, 2008)

To be honest, I always prefer a matching headstock, BUT if not, I prefer a natural maple headstock. I hate with a passion guitars with fancy finishes and a fucking non matching black headstock (at least my Agile is black, duh...)


----------



## yellowv (Sep 9, 2008)

Man I hope I have some money when the next run comes up. These things are awesome and you guys have got me gassing hardcore. I would want a standard in pretty much any of those colors. Although the ocean or lizard burst with maple board would be awesome and the black frost or ghost burst would be killer with ebony board. I agree the maple boarded ones should have the maple headstock as well. As for the ebony boarded ones I think either matching or black works with the ebony.


----------



## j3ps3 (Sep 9, 2008)

How can I get into this run? And about how much will this thing cost?


----------



## darren (Sep 9, 2008)

Please keep this thread about the colours only. All other information is in the main Agile Intrepid thread.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd like to see some satin finishes...maybe black, white, or red.....? Trans and bursts are cool n all, but I love satin. Is the info for run 2 and how to order available in the main thread? I seriously want one of these.


----------



## darren (Sep 9, 2008)

The second run has not officially been announced yet. Kurt is still seeking feedback on this first run of instruments, and input on what people would like to see for the next batch.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well...dammit... I'd really like to see a satin black, I know that much. You owners from the first run...GET ON IT!!!

I'm watching that thread like a hawk. 

Those are really nice looking guitars...and the price is just right for a broke ass like me.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2008)

the first Agile 7 string GAS i had, and was planning to act on, was a 7 string with TOM, trans black flamed maple top and 27" scale. it had a maple fretboard, and the headstock was matched to the body. the maple fretboard looked really hot on that, and that was mostly because it was the only bright thing on the guitar, in the middle of all the blackness. it was especially hot with the transparent black though, because it had that slight purple-ish tint to it... mmm!

i´m not sure bare maple headstocks are always a good idea with maple fretboards. i´d say give it a trial, and see if it´s really an improvement. i think bare headstocks look a bit cheaper than matched headstocks, depending on the color choises.


----------



## Randomist (Sep 9, 2008)

black or matched headstocks all the way.

and a matte black option would suit the majority of those that like solid finishes i'd guess, hell any black with black hardware, ebony board (side dots only), matched headstock... stealth guitar ^_^


----------



## ShreddyESP (Sep 10, 2008)

So even the Standard model isn't decided for sure yet?


----------



## daybean (Sep 10, 2008)

how about a run of flame or quilted maple tops? i would love to see that and sell something just to own one!


----------



## rick4001s (Sep 10, 2008)

ocean burst with maple board. tasty.
hopefully I'll get a chance to buy one next round.
the news took to long to reach Australia during the first run


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Sep 10, 2008)

daybean said:


> how about a run of flame or quilted maple tops? i would love to see that and sell something just to own one!



Flame tops would be for the standard only (not neck - thru) - putting the flame on the neck through and lining everything up right is probably not something we could put out in a timely way.

Kurt


----------



## sworth9411 (Sep 10, 2008)

lizard burst looks like dimeslime......that and white oxide = my favs...


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm more on the translucent finishes without maple top. The ash grain looks great for itself, and it will likely increase the price


----------



## Doddus (Sep 14, 2008)

If that Ocean Burst with an ebony fretboard is up for grabs in the second run I am an instant buyer!
Even though I also have gassed over Greg Howe's blue ESP, ebony fretboards are my deal.

In my opinion the Ocean Burst and Blood Burst should be available with the pro and standard as colour choices even if the price increase is a little hefty and all of those amazing designs should be available as customs even though thats asking a lot.

Props to Darren for those slick design ideas "I'm lovin' it"!


----------

